
Chinese Text Project - peterburkimsher
http://ctext.org
======
git-pull
ctext is awesome. Here's a link to their Yi Jing (Book of Changes):
[http://ctext.org/book-of-changes](http://ctext.org/book-of-changes)

I volunteer as a sysadmin for wengu
([http://wengu.tartarie.com/wg/wengu.php](http://wengu.tartarie.com/wg/wengu.php)).
We cover some of the Chinese Classics.

In the coming years, I intend to redo wengu in sphinx-doc + reStructuredText
and make them available in a updated website and generated PDF's. There may be
some copyright issues with Wilhelm's Yi Jing translation, though. I think
there's still a few years left.

I also am creating a spiritual successor to Christoph Burgmer's cjklib
([https://github.com/cburgmer/cjklib](https://github.com/cburgmer/cjklib)).
It's called cihai, you can find it at [https://cihai.git-
pull.com](https://cihai.git-pull.com).

~~~
mikekchar
> There may be some copyright issues with Wilhelm's Yi Jing translation,
> though. I think there's still a few years left.

I think there are more than a few years. Wilhelm's translation is probably out
of copyright by now, but Bayne's English translation of that is only about 60
years old (too busy to look up the actual dates). I keep wondering if some
kind soul who speaks German and English would translate Wilhelm's work, but so
far I haven't seen anything. If anyone wants a non-technical side project...

------
peterburkimsher
If you have parallel translations of text, I wrote Pingtype to show the word-
by-word literal translation and pinyin.

[https://pingtype.github.io](https://pingtype.github.io)

For example, a random Bible verse every time you refresh. Or see the YouTube
link from the heading row.

[https://pingtype.github.io/verse.html](https://pingtype.github.io/verse.html)

I'd like to include CText's data, but there's a strict warning against
scraping their site.

~~~
owens99
this is very cool, thanks for making this!

~~~
peterburkimsher
Thank you for the encouragement!

I'm now working on more data sources for it. On my laptop I've collected
32,000 Christian song lyrics that I can sing in church. Running a search
feature without PHP is a little complicated though.

My next project will be to write a chatbot using example dialogues. I need to
provide data in CSV format, with one line for each question/answer. I think
textbooks and cartoon subtitles have some dialogues, but if you have other
ideas of data sources, please let me know.

------
rqs
Awesome project.

As a Chinese I always want to know more about our history and lecture.

I learned a small portion of it at school from text books, but it's very hard
to fully understand some of them without knowing related context. Web site
like this is surly helpful on doing so.

BTW: Digging through few pages, I found one article[0] that I had to recite
and write it back out based on memory on class when I was a mid schooler, that
was really a bad experience back then :D. But the article itself however is
deep and worth a read (if you know ancient Chinese of course).

[0]
[http://ctext.org/wiki.pl?if=en&chapter=428029](http://ctext.org/wiki.pl?if=en&chapter=428029)

------
svat
Does anyone have ideas on how these features can be made to work on mobile?

For example, at
[http://ctext.org/dictionary.pl?if=en&id=1102](http://ctext.org/dictionary.pl?if=en&id=1102)
you can hover over the words to see meanings, or click on them to see in the
dictionary. What is the analogue on phones, for “hover” versus “click”? What
does the ctext project think about phones? (For context, I'm hoping to do
something similar for Sanskrit someday…)

~~~
jmiller099
on my note phone I hover the s-pen above the text.

------
vadimberman
Incredible!

Are there similar websites for other languages?

~~~
mazsa
Latin:

[http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/home.html](http://penelope.uchicago.edu/Thayer/E/Roman/home.html)

[https://droitromain.univ-grenoble-alpes.fr/](https://droitromain.univ-
grenoble-alpes.fr/)

&Ancient:
[http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/collections](http://www.perseus.tufts.edu/hopper/collections)

Math: [http://us.metamath.org/](http://us.metamath.org/)

~~~
brosner
A new version of Perseus will be launching in two months. I have been working
on it with my team at Eldarion. It will open sourced as well.

------
kensai
I wish they added a feature: left half of the page original text, right half
translation. I tried to read the pre-Han Chinese Medicine and wished this was
in.

Pretty neat job overall!

------
flyrain
Great job! This is what I am looking for a long time.

